# Long-Time Traveling Betta Tips??



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

So, I will eventually -against my will- be moving to Nanaimo,
and I am currently living on the west coast.
I am seriously thinking over bringing Pickle on the move, 
but I dont want him to pass away due to stress and sloshing around during the ride.
I am also planning on picking up a CT over the weekend,
foolishly, but I am wondering if they will survive, especially the 'new one', as the past stress of being shipped and the new tank...
I need help, tips appreciated :3


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

How far is it and would you go by car or plane?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

In BC?

I think you should be okay shipping him by plane, though. That's how most bettas get around.


----------



## deathofcontract (Oct 19, 2009)

Out of curiosity, how do you ship by plane? What stuff is necessary?


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Im in Bc, I would be going by ferrie and car,
and Im not sure if my parents will let me ship him D8


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

So I have just been informed that Pickle cannnot -will not- be shipped.
So, the only options left is for him to stay here, or come with me in the car.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have often thought about what I would do with my fish if I ever have to move. I would want to take them with me if I could. I would put them in small containers, like gladware containers or the cups they came in and put them in an insulated container, like a cooler and put a couple of those heat packs they use to ship fish to keep them warm. I would try to check on them as often as I could, any time I stopped for gas or whatever. You have to make sure they are getting enough air.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I think them going in the car should be fine. How long is it from where you are? I'm going to be taking one of my fish to my cousin's for his birthday present and it will be a 2 hour car ride. I don't think it will be that bad. I plan on doing what dramaqueen suggested. Put in their containers they came with, inside a cooler with hand warmers and towels around them.


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to move my 3 fish for fall, winter, and spring breaks.... 
i think my plan will be to place the fish in pint soup containers (like the ones the chinese restaurants give you for soup) those in my small cooler kind of wrapped/padded with a towel so they aren't banging together and they aren't stressed by seeing one another (they like each other in their tanks but not when i place them in the containers to do a cleaning) 
i will then have the empty tank with the fake plants on top which will be light and easy to move at rest stops but keep the cooler from crushing since it is a soft cooler. 
I take breaks usually two hours apart on the 6 hour drive so I will check them then and vent the containers as i don't want holes for the water to slosh out... 
i think there was a good post on fish transport in another thread i will try to find it for you cause i have no idea ow this will work as it will be my first move in a few weeks...
yay college


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=24667&highlight=dorm+fish
hopefully the link works


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it works! Thanks, Elektra.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Put him in a jar with only two inches of water. Wrap him in towels and place him in a box. Keep him with you the entire time. He should be just fine.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone :#
Im jusr happy I dont have to leave Pickle behind!
Thank you Elektra, that as VERY helpful advice :-D


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Awhh, 
I just saw Pickle working on his bubble nest.
He didnt see me watching him, and when he saw the top of my head, 
he stopped and was flaring at his 'mirror buddy'
Little faker
-somehow hugs Pickle-


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Wth?
Pickle just ate a fruit fly.

He's going to be all right, right?
Stupid question but... :shock:


----------

